# Sugar cravings so bad my health is at risk



## Tigerius (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, I'm not kidding here: my sugar craings are so bad that I am considering stopping breastfeeding as eating entire boxes of candy in one sitting are eventually going to have a bad effect on my health.

I'm currently breastfeeding my 10mo and 3 yo.

Before I take drastic measures, is there anything I can do to stop the sugar cravings?

Thanks


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Eat lots of fat and protein. I too struggled with eating an entire package of Twizzlers (one of the huge packages meant to serve like 100 people) a day. The only thing that worked was switching to a more natural diet with lots of fat and protein. I almost never eat sugar now. I would have never in a million years thought I'd get to this point.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I have massive cravings for bad carbs... candy especially. Some days, I drink three litres of grape juice. We buy 2 one gallon jugs at Costco and they last three days.

I don't know what you can do. I've also had problems with sugar cravings when me and baby were both dealing with yeast, but I think that providing milk for two is probably your source.

Some things I've done is replace the pop with juice, and candy with dried fruit. I wish I could eat better... but I just don't want healthy, balanced meals. I want massive quantities of bad carbs.


----------



## Jillybean (Dec 6, 2003)

Just wanted to throw this out there: Have you had your thyroid checked recently? I've been having thryroid issues since my dd was born and when I am hyperthyroid I crave sugar like crazy.


----------



## Tigerius (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm going to go get my thyroid checked, just to be sure.

I ate so much suagr today I actually have a migraine now.









Dogmom, how long did it take for you to stop craving sugar?
How much fat and from what sources?

I see you're into fermented cultures - so am I and I hope it will help witht he sugar nasties!


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

are sugar cravings related to breastfeeding??

eta: i am SO glad to read this! i honestly thought i had just lost all self control!!


----------



## rhubarbarin (May 2, 2008)

Eat plenty of fat (I eat EV olive oil, coconut oil, avacados, lots of nuts and seeds), protein (I eat a lot of chicken, eggs and beans) and *as many green and orange vegetables as you possibly can.* Raw, sauteed (in olive oil - adds fat and makes it more satisfying), blended and added to smoothies, grated and added to every dish you can.

If you (or your family) are not that crazy about plain veggies, this is a good book.

I get awful carb and sugar cravings when I do not get my vegetables. Vitamin deficiencies and all that.. but my body wants the quick fix.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree - eat good fats & protein. As for how much, I believe RDA is to get like 15-20% of calories from protein & 15% from fat, with the rest from carbs. You might want to try increasing each of those by 5-10% points.
I use a great website called fitday.com to keep track of nutrition. Enter what you eat & it creates a great little pie-chart of where your cals come from. (Tip - don't use the "search" to find the food you eat, you get pages of results! Use the browse to get to the exact food.)

Also, a low GI (Glycemic Index) diet helps because then you won't get too hungry & your belly will be full. But generally a diet higher in good fats & protein & a diet with carbs from GOOD healthy carbs will be low GI by default anyway, for the most part.

I have fought with major, horrible sugar cravings MY ENTIRE LIFE! So it's nothing new (BFing hasn't increased it.) For me, it's an emotional thing - I'm a stress eater & I crave sugar. LOL, BFing has been painful - & therefore majorly stressful, so I don't know if there has been a physiological increase in my normal stress-caused sugar cravings.

If you think it's stress-related, let me know if you'd like my tips. I have PAGES of tips I've compiled over the years on this. It's such a tough issue for some of us. LOL, I could just never understand how DH could have a package of chocolate chip cookies in the house & just have about 2 a night. I have 2, crave 2 more... can think of nothing else till I have a few more... it's awful!


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep, been there, and FAT and PROTEIN are your answer.

Nuts (mix in dried fruit if you want), nut butters, coconut oil (cook or bake with, or just take a few TBs every day), dairy butter, olive oil. Protein: hard boiled eggs, meat if you do meat.

Mix fat with fruits and vegetables to get better vitamin and mineral absorption. Spinach sauteed in olive oil = awesome.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerius* 
I'm going to go get my thyroid checked, just to be sure.

I ate so much suagr today I actually have a migraine now.









Dogmom, how long did it take for you to stop craving sugar?
How much fat and from what sources?

I see you're into fermented cultures - so am I and I hope it will help witht he sugar nasties!

It actually was very quick--a few days. You are getting lots of good suggestions on fat and protein items to eat. For a quick snack on the run I normally turn to nuts and cheese or a big glass of raw milk. I've also found making a smoothie before I go to bed at night is quick and easy and then I have it for the next day. I usually mix fruit, dairy kefir and yogurt with some sweetener (stevia or honey).

Cultures and ferments have helped me too. Particularly kombucha and water kefir. You probably won't want to start kombucha right now (due to detox effects) but water kefir is wonderful and helps digestion which helps you retain more of the vitamins and minerals you need right now.

You might also want to check out the traditional foods forum. Lots of people eating very high protein and fat diets over there









Please feel free to PM me too if I can help in any way. I know how frustrating it is to go through this!


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

You can also google hypoglycemic diet for more tips - I'm hypoglycemic and I crave sugar like none other unless my diet is controlled with fats and proteins. They REALLY help!


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

PROTEIN. It can't be said too many times.

A friend of mine has liver problems and therefore sees an endrocrinologist and nutritionist regularly, and all of her by the book medicos even know that sugar cravings are a huge cry for protein. It wants energy, and quick sugars are quick ways of getting that energy, but what the body is really wanting is protein. If she can get a piece of cheese or something quick, her sugar cravings will fade quickly.


----------



## Tigerius (Jul 21, 2005)

These replies are so interesting!

Regarding water kefir - I have some on the go but haven't tried it yet....I'm worried bc it has so much sugar in it. Can someone clarify that pls?

I would LOVE tips on managing stress/emotional eating.

I'm scared to eat too much fat. Would 2oz cheese, a cup of milk, 1TB oil and 1TB of seeds be enough? That's usually the 'added' fat I allow myself - when I've had a healthy day that is!


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

You might find that once you are getting more protein, you will have more healthy days because you won't be craving so much. As to the amount of fat - honestly, that wouldn't be enough fat for me before I was pregnant and it's definitely not enough for me now that I'm bfing. However, I would try upping the protein first and then work on the fat - chicken, tuna, turkey are all great low fat sources of protein. You can also snack on peanut butter (unless you are off of it for allergic reasons) and deli meats for quick protein fixes when you are craving sugar. If you are anything like me when I am craving food, I need it NOW! and making something just takes too long. Another hypoglycemic quick fix is to have a drink of orange juice or apple juice to get your blood sugar up temporarily and then back it up with protein of some sort to keep it up.


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

I totally agree with the pp's but when you can't help it, and you really want something sweet, go for really raw honey, preferably manuka. You could even mix with with chocolate/carob, coconut oil, nuts etc...then you've got some healthy fat and protien at the same time, and it taste soo good.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Why are you avoiding fat? You're eating for 3, and it's very likely that you haven't been getting enough total calories if you've been restricting fat so much! The sugar cravings could be simply "cravings for calories".


----------



## bluehairedwoman (Sep 3, 2008)

any chance you're dealing with a YI or thrush? we tend to crave sugar more when we have yeast because they live on it.


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluehairedwoman* 
any chance you're dealing with a YI or thrush? we tend to crave sugar more when we have yeast because they live on it.

Another reason for the manuka honey, it produces natural hydrogen peroxide that helps control candida/yeast. and the coconut oil of course.


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

I saw this thread in New Posts, so I hope it's OK if I pop in and give my 2 cents.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerius* 
I'm scared to eat too much fat. Would 2oz cheese, a cup of milk, 1TB oil and 1TB of seeds be enough? That's usually the 'added' fat I allow myself - when I've had a healthy day that is!

No, that's not nearly enough fat for anyone, especially not for a breastfeeding mother. Try tripling the quantities of milk, cheese, and seeds you eat and see if it helps with the sugar cravings. Also, eat some eggs and meat or chicken every day--if you're not vegetarian.

I also suffer from sugar cravings from time to time, and the more fat and protein I eat, the less I crave sweets. If people don't eat enough fat, they end up replacing those missing calories with sugar.

Check out the Traditional Foods Forum.


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd also suggest reading "Eat Fat to Lose Fat"


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

This thread is making so much sense. Thank you so much. I do find that it helps when I eat snack on nuts!


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

That is not enough fat. Not for anyone, and certainly not for a mother nursing two.

The "fat is bad" idea comes from the same folks who want us to eat 11 servings of refined carbs a day. Fat -- the right fat -- is good! Eat avocados and coconut oil and seeds and free-range, grass fed eggs, meat and dairy, and you don't have to worry about the supposed risks of fat consumption (which are really from sugar consumption or trans fat consumption!).

When I seriously upped my healthy fat consumption, my bad cholesterol and triglycerides went WAY down, and I lost weight.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

L-Glutamine (available at health food stores) helps with sugar cravings. Also, avoid eating corn! It triggers sugar cravings in most people.


----------



## Staciemao (Feb 15, 2008)

Yup, I just have to jump on the "yay fat!" bandwagon here and say that the more sugar you eat, the more sugar you will crave.

It's a drug, people.







(Tries really really hard NOT to preach about the evils of sugar. Fails.)

I would even be very careful with raw honey at this point. If you are having major sugar cravings, consuming ANY sugar at all is going to be bad news. Raw honey can be added in later...once you have detoxed a little.

I LOVE a big salad with homemade goat cheese, scrambled eggs or a few nuts, and plenty of full-fat salad dressing. It's incredibly satisfying and absolutely will not cause you to gain weight.


----------



## mishka77 (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow! I am so glad I read this thread. I was wondering why I've lost all of the baby weight, but seem to be eating more - but I've been eating lots of protein, almonds and avocados... and I have been eating too much candy. Most is dark chocolate, but still. I think I'll eat more avocado!


----------



## Tigerius (Jul 21, 2005)

The problem is that I'm 180lbs for 5"4 so if anything I'm getting more calories than needed.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerius* 
The problem is that I'm 180lbs for 5"4 so if anything I'm getting more calories than needed.

When I quit my Twizzler addiction and started eating lots of protein and fat, I immediately lost about 10 lbs. I also had way more energy and suddenly didn't constantly feel like I needed a nap. I agree wholeheartedly with staciemao, sugar is a horrible drug and does nasty things to your body. On the other hand, your body knows exactly what to do with fat and protein. Fat is necessary to absorb nutrients, etc.

You may not be eating too many calories (in fact I'd be surprised if you are). Your body will hold on to weight if you aren't getting enough. From your body's perspective, it's afraid of starving particularly when you are eating for three! Also, carbs are one of the only things that tells our bodies to hold on to fat (here is an awesome article on this: http://www.motherearthnews.com/Natur...m_source=iPost). I also second the PP suggestion to read the book Eat Fat, Lose Fat. There is great information in there. If I eat mostly fats and protein with a few healthy carb sources thrown in (my main ones are raw organic dairy products, veggies and a little fruit), I lose weight consistently even when I eat 3,000 calories a day (I'm nursing a 14 mo and I'm not currently pregnant).

As for the sugar in water kefir...I'm really sugar sensitive as it turns out and I don't react at all to water kefir. In fact once I figured out I didn't react to it, I started drinking at least a quart a day. Good stuff!


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

holy cow! I am so happy I came across this post! ---i've never really liked Twizzlers before but have been getting a bag every couple days and can eat them all! I feel SO out of control! I was so able to eat not much sugar while pregnant (have a 3 mo old nursing!)

I actually have been concentrating on getting TONZ of veggies and fruit too9all carbs--duh!). i try to limit my oil i cook with and have dairy here and there...i never imagined it could be me not getting enough!

would a half breast of chicken be enough protein with getting some in leafy greens too?!! in a day?

i have gained 4 lbs since baby! ugh--last time I breastfed i gained 10 lbs and lost it the week I stopped bfing when he was 1 yr old! it this just a falacy I'm telling myself and I really CAN lose weight?

last time I thought it was because I wasn't getting ENOUGH calories...this time It hought i was getting lots


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerius* 
The problem is that I'm 180lbs for 5"4 so if anything I'm getting more calories than needed.

Nope. All calories are not the same.

Do check out Eat Fat Lose Fat and the Traditional Foods forum.

I didn't do it with weight loss as my goal, but for a while I was eating close to 3000 calories a day (I used FitDay to keep track), _lots_ of fat and protein, not much carb, and *losing* weight. If I eat a lot of carbs, 1800 calories a day will make me put on weight.

Oh, and LBMarie, that would certainly not be enough protein for me. Nor enough fat.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBMarie9* 
would a half breast of chicken be enough protein with getting some in leafy greens too?!! in a day?

last time I thought it was because I wasn't getting ENOUGH calories...this time It hought i was getting lots

It really is all about getting the "right" calories. Our society tells many lies and one of them is that we should cut calories or eat lots of carbs to lose weight. Major weight loss programs (i.e. Weight Watchers) are based on this concept and although you can temporarily lose weight this way, it's at the expense of your health.

Half a chicken breast is no where near enough protein! You need to be getting a substantial amount of protein with each meal (try for 25 grams at each meal or 75 to 100 grams a day). The following things are approximately 25 grams of protein:

--A whole chicken breast or 1 1/2 chicken thighs
--A piece of steak or fish (depends on size, but the standard deck of cards size portion is probably right in there)
--3 ounces of cheese
--3 whole eggs
--1 1/4 cup of beans
--A smoothie made with 24 ounces of dairy products (yogurt, kefir, milk--whole milk preferably)

There are many more but hopefully this gives you some ideas. Really though, you shouldn't have to take time and energy counting things beyond maybe the first week. If you are making protein and fat the majority of what you are eating and getting some fruits and veggies in, you can eat until you're satisfied. Personally I think the biggest danger for us busy nursing moms is not eating enough. Be sure to always have fat/protein combo snacks around such as slices of cheese (just cut up a block of cheese for your own cheese sticks), nuts (walnuts, almonds, etc.), a smoothie made with fruit, yogurt, kefir, etc. in the fridge.

A personal favorite of mine these days for the grab-and-go snack is nut butter balls (drink a big glass of milk with these--delicious!):

Recipe 1:
2 cups nut butter
1 cup coconut oil
5 T. honey
Mix together, let it harden in the freridgerator then form into balls and roll in shredded coconut, chopped nuts, cocoa powder, etc.

Recipe 2:
1/2 cup nut butter
1/2 cup honey
1 cup oatmeal (you can run the oatmeal through the blender for a smoother consistency)
1 cup coconut flour or run shredded coconut through the blender
Mix together and form into balls.


----------



## bluehairedwoman (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
Recipe 2:
1/2 cup nut butter
1/2 cup honey
1 cup oatmeal (you can run the oatmeal through the blender for a smoother consistency)
1 cup coconut flour or run shredded coconut through the blender
Mix together and form into balls.

any chance you can substitute agave nectar for the honey? i don't know if it would work because AN is much thinner in consistency, but have you ever tried it?
thanks for the great recipes!







:


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluehairedwoman* 
any chance you can substitute agave nectar for the honey? i don't know if it would work because AN is much thinner in consistency, but have you ever tried it?
thanks for the great recipes!







:

I haven't tried it personally but I know someone who has and she said it turned out fine


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

*Tips to Reduce Sugar Cravings*
_(I wrote the below for a newsletter)_

Having a cookie, or other small treat every day is perfectly acceptable and does not preclude one from having a healthy lifestyle and diet. Everything in moderation, right? That includes "junk food." Unfortunately, for some people it's just not as simple as that - sometimes having one makes you one want more. One more cookie can leave you plagued with cravings for even more.

If only managing cravings were as easy as, "Just have self control, just don't eat too many." So following are ways to help you have that self control. These are things to do & tricks to play on your mind that are more involved than a mere, "don't eat it."

I've been reading everything I can get my hands on for years now and experimenting with various tactics to manage my own little sugar demons. I have compiled a collection of tactics and tips that, for me personally, are either very effective, moderately effective or totally ineffective. I will be sharing them all because what works for me may not work for you and vice versa.

I don't think there is one solution. It is always a struggle for those of us who eat when we're stressed or deal with powerful cravings for junk. (I may use the terms 'sugar' or 'sweets,' but the tips should be equally applicable to any food cravings.)

Some of the tips could also even be reversed: so rather than working to avoid doing something you shouldn't (i.e. binging on junk) you can apply these tips to help yourself do something you should (exercise and eat your veggies!) The tactics and tips are organized into categories and I will be sharing one category each week for five weeks.

________________________________________

*Craving Reduction Techniques*
1.Eat Healthy Stuff!
If you force yourself to eat your lean protein, veggies and whole grains BEFORE allowing yourself to have any sweets, you'll be that much less likely to eat junk and may also eat less.
•Cook
Plan ahead! I recommend grocery shopping and cooking the majority of your meals. Always try to have something healthy like a box of raisins or some nuts on hand when you need some fuel. Stock your home, office, car, gym bag, etc.
•Eat multiple mini-meals per day
Aside from helping to boost your metabolism, this also prevents your blood sugar from ever dropping too low. When you are ravenously hungry, cravings will be that much more difficult to resist. Don't get to that point.

2.Exercise Regularly.
Personally, intense cardio kills my appetite altogether. Unfortunately the opposite can be true for some people: exercise can increase appetite. In either case, plan on a good, healthy meal immediately post workout to satisfy your hunger.

A great workout typically provides a nice endorphin boost, which helps elevate our mood. Exercise can also reduce stress, which can help relieve junk food cravings induced by stress.

3.Drink Plenty of Water and/or Green Tea
Try soda-water with added lemon or lime. It keeps your mouth busy and your tummy a little full. There are many flavored green teas out there that are delicious when drank with no sugar (Celestial Seasonings "Chamomile Green" is my personal favorite - it has some peppermint flavor too.) Plus, the health benefits of drinking plenty of water are well known and green tea has the added bonus of providing anti-oxidants!

4.Chew Sugar-free Gum and/or Brush Your Teeth
Gum also keeps your mouth busy, plus it's good for your teeth. Additionally, you know how most food tastes terrible after brushing your teeth? The same thing is achieved with Altoids mints or peppermint flavor gum. You may also find you're less likely to eat junk when your mouth is nice and clean anyway.

*Prevention Mind Games*

1.Ask Yourself
"Do I want this in my body?" I also like the thought of the havoc something awful like corn syrup wreaks on your body. You wouldn't be so awful to your hair or skin... so just because you can't see it, why inflict damage on your insides? 
(Note: The 'damage' sugar, corn syrup in particular, inflicts on the body is still up for debate. But over-indulging in any 'junk' is certainly not healthy so you can think of 'damage' however you like.)

2.Tell Yourself
After having a single serving of a treat, tell yourself, "I already know what this tastes like, I don't need more."

3.DO SOMETHING ELSE 
When cravings hit, do anything else from calling a friend to reading a book, to going for a walk, playing with your dogs, listening to music, cleaning, etc. Better yet if that 'something' makes you feel good.

Continue to build your arsenal of weapons for battling your cravings. Check out the book, "Winning the Sugar War," available at the White Marsh library.

*Strategic Evasion*

1.Keep it Out of the House
If you have tempting food in the house for your family, try purchasing things that they enjoy but don't tempt you as much. If possible, try requesting your family or roommates HIDE IT from you. My husband thinks I'm a bit nuts, but he indulges me on this. Besides, that way he never has to decide he wants a treat only to find out they are gone!









2.Restrict Methods for the Procurement of Junk
Don't allow yourself to drive to get junk. Walk or bicycle only. Make a treat an event rather than a common thing. Have an outing to get it.
•In short, make it inconvenient to indulge and you won't (as much).

3.Place Restrictions on the Environment for Eating Junk
No eating junk IN the car. Clean out your car so you will want to keep it clean and avoid getting crumbs in it. Now driving a stick shift has also helped prevent me from snacking in the car: it's just too challenging! 
Make each bite count. If you are indulging, step away from the computer and turn off the TV so you can experience the indulgence fully.

4. Restrict Which Specific "Junk" you Allow
When you indulge, indulge in only really good stuff, such as high-quality chocolate. If you have certain foods that really trigger massive craving problems, do not allow yourself to touch them - only when you're feeling strong and confident that the sugar demons won't be released.

5. Alternative Rewards
Reward yourself with non-food treats:
Special bath oils or foams
Good coffee
Massage
New shoes
Tickets to a show or other event
Anything!
*Preventative Diversions*

1.Be Good to Yourself
When I feel good, I want to be good to myself by eating well and exercising. So if you too find that you eat junk when you feel bad, you can try attacking the problem from the other side too  make yourself feel good so you won't want the junk!

If you are good to yourself and feel positive about your body, you may be less likely to eat junk and more likely to eat healthy. I have found this to be the case. 
•Take Care with Appearance
Dress nicely, etc. When I bother with a cute little skirt and some adorable heels that I love, I also take a little extra care with being good to myself and my body and make healthier food choices.
•Pamper Yourself
Massage or manicure, or even do your own nails. I personally do mine in front of the TV and find it fun and relaxing. 
•Do other things that make you feel good 
Do things that make you feel good about yourself and your body, perhaps things that also involve a partner









2.More Mind Games
Focus on the fact that this food is not going out of style. There will ALWAYS be ice cream, cookies, etc. It's not being banned or rationed. If you ever REALLY want it, it will be there.

3.Procrastination
"Cheat Day" is a common concept among bodybuilders. It really is a misnomer since you shouldn't be cheating all day! That would backfire. But you could lighten up a bit and perhaps cheat on one entire meal.
When cravings hit, try writing what you crave on a slip of paper. Throw that paper in a jar. In this way, the craving isn't inside you anymore - gnawing away --> it's in the jar. Then on your "cheat day," let yourself pull something out of the jar to eat.
With or without the jar, you can use the "procrastination" technique by just telling yourself that you can wait until the "cheat day" to eat it.

*The WORST Tips for Me*
I'm sharing those tips which have been ineffective or even detrimental along with the reasons why this was my experience. These are tips I have read repeatedly, so they must be helpful to some people and thus are worth communicating.

1.Think "Nothing tastes as good as being thin feels." 
This backfires because I KNOW that I can eat a couple hundred calories worth of junk now and still be OK - or get back on track tomorrow, and it is true. A few cookies here and there will not damage your physique.
Besides, this isn't really true anyway. A balance of enjoying food and beverage for the taste and eating for health is really what "feels" the best!

2.Photos of Amazing Bods 
To see visible definition in the abs, particularly for women, requires VERY low body fat. To get body fat very low takes a lot of work, almost extreme measures (some lucky people have the genetics to be so lean without a super strict diet and diligent exercise regime, but they are a small minority!) Those fitness competitors you see in magazines are often not that lean "off season" - they diet down for competition. Yeah, they're still 'lean' but maybe not to the point where a 6-pack is showing. 
Plus, those fitness models and celebrities in magazines live their life around looking like that with professional cooks and trainers and hours upon hours a day to dedicate to physique ON TOP of the genetics. Not to mention air-brushing! 
It's important to realize this and to consider what sort of physique is realistic to achieve and maintain.

Now none of this is applicable to hanging up photos of yourself when perhaps you were thinner. But this too is in my personal "worst tips" category. The below explanation would apply.

3.Visibly Hanging or Buying Clothes That are Too Small
I find this to be frustrating and it back-fires. I want to enjoy my body as it is, so I wear things that fit and flatter me as I am now. The smaller items are in the back of my closet. 
If you are a bit happier with yourself NOW, you'll treat yourself well. You should feel that you need to be GOOD to yourself, rather than punishing yourself.

4.Eating a Lower Fat/ Lower Sugar Alternative
Things like fruit sorbet, sugar-free Jello and other healthier 'treats' may be great for some people. I typically find it to be like brushing your finger tips over an itch rather than really scratching with your nails. It draws your attention to the craving, irritates it and makes it come on stronger!

There actually is some science behind this. Fat has a certain texture, so when you crave ice cream and substitute with a fat free frozen dessert, your mouth misses out completely on that texture. There are products on the market that attempt to duplicate certain textures without the fat (such as "Olestra"), but there are downsides. All you have to do is look on the back of a package of "WOW" brand chips, such as Doritos, and read the fine print at the bottom. You'll see the 'downside' to which I am referring!

Additionally, while fat-free products may have fewer calories, they still are typically loaded with sugar and thus are 'empty' calories (providing no valuable nutrients). Often the low-carb versions are loaded with fat.


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

anyone else?! thanks for the help--i SOOO need it!


----------



## MamaEli (Mar 6, 2007)

MegBoz,that was wonderful. I always talk about my postpartum weight gain due to my intense sugar cravings. People think I'm nuts, because all of my pregnancy weight comes off immediately, as I don't gain much anyway. But now, 10 weeks later, I'm up 8 lbs and a baking fiend.
I think I need to print out your post and re-read it over and over. Thank you so much.


----------



## lizardmom (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, these are great tips. I've been working on this lately too- slowly but surely giving up sugar.
I read that protein for the morning meal is the most important because it can help keep your GI low for the entire day. So if you can get 25 g of protein for breakfast it should be helpful. Eggs, smoothies with protein powder, oatmeal (scottish oatmeal has significantly more protein), nut butters.
I'm really excited by how much the added protein and fat has helped me in the last few weeks.


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

Don't have time to read this all but bookmarking this page I have the same problem! I have a sweet tooth anyways I swear it runs in the family LOL but anyways its getting the best of me lately!!!


----------



## ghannit (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mosesface* 
are sugar cravings related to breastfeeding??

eta: i am SO glad to read this! i honestly thought i had just lost all self control!!

HA!
Exactly this!


----------



## BostonianBaby (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, I feel like I'm having some sort of epiphany. I gained 60 lbs when I was preggers with DS b/c I couldn't control my sugar cravings, and I've only lost 30 lbs since he was born. It's really hellish because I've tried tracking my calories and I never take in more than 2,000 a day (usually less). I feel like some sort of genetic freak because everyone talks endlessly about "oh, breastfeeding made me lose so much weight!" I kind of want to kill them.

After reading this I'm realizing that I eat mostly carbs, though. I bake all the time and crave junky, sugary foods. I've also been sick a bunch, including strep, colds, a staph infection.....and my skin, hair and nails (which are usually really healthy) aren't in great condition.

How many calories a day should I aim for if I make a real effort to focus on fats and proteins? I don't want to hijack the thread, but I figure we're all seeking the same info, so...


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Personally, I can eat 3000 calories a day and as long as there's no sugar and limited grains I can actually lose weight. I don't think you could reasonably focus on fat and protein with less than 2500 calories a day.

Really though, just eat when you're hungry and until you're satisfied. Counting calories is a pain and really unnecessary.


----------

